# My 2012 TCR Advanced



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

I finally got to take it out on it's first ride today on a sunny but cold New Jersey morning. I am still waiting on a a couple of aluminum and ti bolts to come in so the weight should go down a little more, and I am waiting for the new Michelin Pro 4 Comp Service Course tires to be available which should be at the end of this month, and finally White Hudz.

The ride was super stable, stiff but not overly so, and very responsive.

Here is the build list:

Frame/Fork: 2012 Giant TCR Advanced, Size Medium
Front/Rear Derailleurs: Sram Red with Rothshek Carbon Pulleys in the rear, steel cage on the front
Shifters: Sram Red
Cassette: Sram Red 11-26
Crankset: Sram Force 53/39 172.5
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold
Pedals: Look Keo Blade Ti 16nm
Handlebars: Zipp SL Short and Shallow 44 c-c
Bartape: Lizardskins DSP
Stem: Syntace F119 105mm, Ti Bolts
Topcap: Fibrelyte
Brakes: KCNC C7
Saddle: Specialized S Works Toupe 143mm
Seatpost: Giant Vector, Ti Hardware, cut (still a pig)
Seatpost clamp: Giant with Ti bolts
Wheelset: Hed Ardennes SL, with Veloplugs, stickers removed
Tires: Michelin Pro Race 3
Tubes: Specialized Turbo
Skewers: KCNC Ti
Bottle cages: Blackburn Camber x 2 (soon to be replaced as they keep ejecting bottles)
Computer: Garmin Edge 500

Weight: 14.77 lbs as you see it

And now the pic (sorry it is a cell phone pic taken right before my ride):


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*great bike*

Nice specs on your rig. My 09 adv1 is starting to show its age with the usual dings and scratches so I'm pulling the trigger and doing the sl without the int seatpost. The updated tweaks sold me(hidden cables-even lighter). Beauty is in the eye of the beholder-I always thought Giants choice of cheesey decal graphics were horrible. Is that seatpost a wrap decal or is it paint? Yikes-awful (no personal offense) Otherwise its the equivalent of a Ducati superbike. If it were mine, I would swap the seatpost for a 11 model(plain carbon/no decal) Keep it in the big ring and just pedal fast!


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet ride. Just 1 question. Were did you get the 1 1/4" topcap?!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Love the white. Great bike. Congrats.


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I got the topcap from Fibrelyte in the UK. I custom ordered it. It looks just like their regular topcaps but larger. I will take a closeup of it later and post the pic.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Giant made most of their 2012 models a base white and added a variety of complimentary colors to it. Cool looking bike!


----------



## met (Jan 6, 2006)

Any comments on the shifting due to the internal cable routing??


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

As far as the shifting goes, I do not notice any difference with the internal routing. It was still quick and crisp and I had absolutely no issues. Granted, it was only a 36 mile ride but since it was a new build on its first ride I did do a lot of extra shifting to make sure everything was functioning properly.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I've had three or four road bikes with internal cabling. No problem at all. In fact, here in the humid sothern USA, I prefer internal cabling. With the salty and humid air, internal cabling is not exposed to the elements and rust as opposed to external cabling.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

adjtogo said:


> I think Giant made most of their 2012 models a base white and added a variety of complimentary colors to it. Cool looking bike!


Pity they didn't do that with The TCR Advanced 0....


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I know what you mean. I looked at the TCR 0 and Defy Advanced 0 and they are both a silverish color with accent colors. Personally, I like the white better with the accent colors better.


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Fine ride man


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

thats a sexy bike IMO, really clean lines.. and my current fizik saddle would match it perfectly!


----------

